# Whats your longest ride ever?



## Hand/of/Midas

I don't want this to be a contest, just curious as i know some guys throw done some wild numbers.
Just wondering what the longest ride you have ever done is?

For me there are two:
180 miles in a day.
263 miles in one go with a 2hr nap in a hardware store shed i found open in the middle.

Your turn!


----------



## Ab24029

Paris-Brest-Paris in August 2011, 1200 km (750 miles) in under 90 hours.


----------



## robwh9

Paris-Brest-Paris in '03, '07, and '11. In PBP '07 I rode the first 1000 K straight without sleep.


----------



## jumpstumper

309.7 miles, Davis 24-hour.


----------



## PdxMark

600k brevet (~385 miles) in 36 hours, twice over the Cascades, including 4 hour nap in the middle of the night. Not fixed gear.


----------



## Digger51

I have been cycling for a little over a year and I just did my first 50 mile ride.


----------



## DesnaePhoto

Jeez, my 163 miles in 7:44 (RAIN) no longer sounds impressive. Though I'm happy with it. 

Digger -- great job! Keep at it.


----------



## TobyGadd

Kokopelli's Trail, 148 miles, 5 minutes shy of 24 hours. Trying to get under 20 hours next year!


----------



## Jwiffle

About 190 miles. Rode the C & O Canal Towpath in a day. Flat, 185 mile dirt/crushed stone trail. Short detour around a washed out section made it close to 190.


----------



## kg1

*600k Brevet*

Did 2, 3, 4 and 600k series in 2010. There really is something almost magical about those really long rides, but I've always found someone to ride with. I've never had to do one by myself. I'm not sure I'd like that.

I want to do the Cascade 1200. We'll see if I can get myself in shape.

Thanks.

kg1


----------



## froze

Some of you are more beastly then I. I've only done 158 miles in 11 hours, but most of that was mountainous riding between Bakersfield CA and Santa Barbara CA.

309 miles in 24 hours...damn, I'd be lucky if I was able to stay awake that long! I know one thing, I wouldn't want to set back on a bicycle seat for a week after something like that.


----------



## lisboa98

200 miles for week


----------



## ChazMan428

*my longest ride*

Did the Ride Across Indiana (RAIN) 160 miles. Good ride, well organized, LOTS of riders (about 1500) with a mass start. The last 50 miles are really boring but the roads are smooth. It's always mid July so be prepared for the heat.


----------



## Cbookman

My first century - 112 miles. Got dropped, got lost after missing a turn on the cue sheet. Painful experience, as my longest ride previously was 38 miles, and I'd only been riding for about 1.5 months seriously. First 45 miles were in a group, did the last part solo, with the help of an iphone.


----------



## Spike Chili

250 miles at the National 24 Hour Challenge (www.n24hc.org) this past summer--roughly 17 hours in the saddle. Pretty good for a fat guy (5'10'', 210 pounds)...


----------



## smokva

340 km in 11h 30 min netto, 14h brutto


----------



## pdh777

265 miles when I was 15 - am now 55, couldn't even consider it anymore.


----------



## marathon marke

700 miles in 58 hours during the 1985 RAAM qualifier, which was called The John marino Open back then, and organized by Lon Haldeman.

Now I'm 53 years old. And after a 20-year cycling hiatus, I'm planning to break Fred Boethling's 290-mile record across Wisconsin.


----------



## stoked

85 miles of technical single track under 12 hrs. Longest road ride 110 miles with 8000+ feet climbing in about 8 hrs including food/H20 stops, repeated 4 saturdays in a row.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

200 miles during a variety of doubles thru out the years.
a few 24hr solo mtb races that totaled around 150-200 miles each
i also rode from Banff to Butte, MN in 7 days unsupported in the dirt along the divide. <--- that ride truly changed my perspective of things.


----------



## Dmitchell

SelfPropelledDevo said:


> i also rode from Banff to Butte, MN in 7 days unsupported in the dirt along the divide. <--- that ride truly changed my perspective of things.


How so?

You guys are all impressive.


----------



## framesti

this is roadbikeforum, so only roadbike results


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

Dmitchell said:


> How so?
> 
> You guys are all impressive.


scale, grandjure (sp?) and scope of effort


----------



## mauiguy

It may be a road bike forum but the thread is titled "Whats your longest ride ever?" not whats your longest road bike ride ever. Framesti If you dont want to read anything about mountain bikes why don't you pick another thread to read, there are many great ones here. And who put you in charge anyway?

I ride both road and mountain bikes and am interested to hear about any epic long ride. Since mountain bikes are much less efficient, doing 100 miles on a mountain bike is way more of an effort and accomplishment than 100 miles of road biking. Hats off to all who push themselves on an epic ride no matter how fat their tires are.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo

mauiguy said:


> ... doing 100 miles on a mountain bike is way more of an effort...



now days my buddy gets it, but in the day; I used to tease him a bit when he'd go on and on about how hard a climb was, a certain ride, etc... 

when I'd prod and say, "its paved right? and cars drive on it?"
meaning if the gradient is shallow enough to sustain a paved road with regular car traffic, its probably not "that steep". I'd push... "heck... after all they ran road graters, work crews, and then laid asphalt..."

all in jest of course as buddies are with each other.

a good example is the Sinkyone Wilderness 
where HWY 1 turns inland simply because the terrain of the Sinkyone is too steep and active to effectively/economically continue the highway.

altho, I will have to say, on monday I rode some hills in the Carmel Highlands, and there are couple of pitches where my Garmin reads 28%


----------



## mauiguy

comparing apples to apples: I have a garmin 500 which I use on my road bike and my mountain bike. sometimes I ride my mountain bike on the road up to my local trails. I also ride my road bike on the exact same road and comparing the garmin data I can say for me at the same energy output I am goinghalf the speed on my mountain bike. Throw in the added difficulty of actually having to steer around roots, more turns, holes and steeper grades and I would guess the difference is even greater. Don't get me wrong I love road biking, the speed, riding in a pack, the amount of distance you can travel. I just think an epic long distance mountain bike ride is harder than the same length road bike ride


----------



## froze

mauiguy said:


> It may be a road bike forum but the thread is titled "Whats your longest ride ever?" not whats your longest road bike ride ever. Framesti If you dont want to read anything about mountain bikes why don't you pick another thread to read, there are many great ones here. And who put you in charge anyway?
> 
> I ride both road and mountain bikes and am interested to hear about any epic long ride. Since mountain bikes are much less efficient, doing 100 miles on a mountain bike is way more of an effort and accomplishment than 100 miles of road biking. Hats off to all who push themselves on an epic ride no matter how fat their tires are.


I agree, the original poster didn't specify road or mountain bike, and since it was only a question as the longest ride any type of riding would qualify. I found it interesting that a person rode a great distance on a MTB on dirt trails.


----------



## kbwh

540 km in 15 h 5 min. My club did it as a Team Time Trial: The Great Trial of Strength


----------



## Clay L

About 90 seconds.........then she woke up.


----------



## touchbiker

Mine was only 50 miles. Expecting some improvements with the time.


----------



## krott5333

my first century, 115 miles, wasn't too bad though I'm not sure I would want to do more in a single day.


----------



## 9er

58 miles, today. Been riding road for a month now.


----------



## Wood Devil

109 miles. But I usually want to be home for lunch. Maybe one of these days I'll push for 150 or so, but the roads in my area really beat you up over the course of a Century.


----------



## Pitts Pilot

My longest was only 70 miles, but it was 10,000+ feet climbing. Day two riding across Taiwan.


----------



## Incident

My first and longest ride, was 50 miles on an old hybrid bike with out any training, and in a cold tempeture....

All on a bet. =)


----------



## M Ice

*Old guy..new to cycling*

Started riding in July,of 2010. I'm 56 years old...completed the LotoJa Classic in Sept 2011. 206 miles, 3 states, 1 day..... Ride goes from Logan, Utah to Jackson Hole, Wy.....3 major climbs...roughly 8,000 feet....12 hours 20 minutes in the saddle.....


----------



## MonsterCrosser

*134 Miles, post number 4*

Was a great time...

... but it was very exhausting and I did it years ago wonder if i could do it now?...

... Hum?

So one more post to go before I can start a thread, and looking around here on RBR is a really great time!

Another *"Hello"* to all


----------



## nightfend

I think it was about 145 miles. I'd like to do longer distances, but anything over 7 hours is just impractical for me.


----------



## Rajdog

213 miles, don't remember how many hours, but it was one of, if not THE LAST Double Century Los Angeles Wheelmen did.
This was due to a rider death towards the end of the course.
If I remember correctly, he was about 8-10 mi. from the end where he was hit by a car.
We didn't hear about it til the next day in the papers.
So I'm assuming it was probably an 'Insurance Liability' issue at that point.
I had also done 2 previous Doubles too...


----------



## jaelinfunk

140mile day 400mile week


----------



## brewster

208 mi. Dawn to dusk. This was 20 years ago at 19. I sprinted to the end just to demoralize my riding partner. 

Last year I did a 3-day, 300mi fully loaded and self supported ride to the start of RAGBRAI, then rode it back the other way. So, the total mileage for the 10 days was 750. I feel pretty good about that. Loaded riding is a completely different dynamic. Being an elitist in my younger years, I would look down my nose at "tourists". I now realize that it's about twice as hard riding with all the extra weight and aerodynamic penalty. Those "tourists" have to be pretty big studs to do it.

brewster


----------



## lonster

200 miles in the Davis Double Century. But the 155 miles of Climb to Kaiser are much tougher.


----------



## Rhymenocerus

80 miles, 8k of climbing, id like to do 100 next season.


----------



## CXinME

*Lel*

London Edingburgh London

850 miles or 1400k

next time in 2013


----------



## trek21_wash

Well it depends on if it is Garmin Miles or real miles. 

Garmin = 10k miles in a little over 5 hours...
Real miles = 80 + or - in 5 hours

It felt good in that I normally do 50 miles and a good time is 3.5 hours for me. The ride I did seemed to have some pretty decent climbs. I have to admit the last hour was in just over freezing weather and I was wanting to be done!!


----------



## scottzj

Well mine has to be 220.66 miles in one day for around 13.5 hours. Stopping at the half way point to eat lunch with a friend of mine (sushi) and then heading back out to home.


----------



## 88 rex

112 miles


----------



## bmxhacksaw

206 miles in 11:28 - Logan, UT to Jackson, WY


----------



## dandmadone

Rode the Palo Alto Tour de Cure this year, about 75 miles I believe...


----------



## steel515

*longest ride*



Ab24029 said:


> Paris-Brest-Paris in August 2011, 1200 km (750 miles) in under 90 hours.


I was wondering for you all, how many flats do you get on these long rides? Since the odds of flats increases with mileage.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT

108 mile... NYC Century back in 2010... Missed it this year due to vacation conflick


----------



## longhaultrucker

Not nearly as long as lots of you guys,but bear in mind I was always more of a mtn biker (and there's that "disabled" thing,LOL! ),about 35 miles on a hilly trail on a SS mtn bike. I'm hoping to change that for 2012 (before the world ends,of course ),and do my first half century,probably in laps around this city before winter ends,a metric century on a gravel grinder (well,the VA Creeper Trail) on a SS 29er (Vassago Jabberwocky) by early Spring,and my first century (on the CX,I own no road bikes) by my birthday...injuries\ailments allowing it all. Already begun training riding for 'em


----------



## JAG410

117 miles, Tucson, AZ to Mesa, AZ.


----------



## Topher

Single day: Double Metric Century, with 11,000 feet of climbing (The Highlander)

Extended tour - 900 mile in 10 days - the 2008 GearUp4CF ride from Vancouver BC to Jasper Alberta.


----------



## dfltroll

I've done four 600k brevets and managed to squeeze in sleep in all of them although on the hardest one that was only and hour and a half. On the other three I managed to sleep for 5hrs. To many this probably sounds like torture but it's not. With the right group of people and the right route it can be a lot of fun. 

I've done only two 400ks. Those have been my longest rides without sleep. I'm not a big fan of that distance. It just seems to get a little miserable. 

My favorite brevet distance is 300k. That's the perfect length for a long day ride.


----------



## donttazmebro

1 day STP
208 miles


----------



## mtb-oregon

*single day length*

128 I think. Too long...


----------



## sabre32sloop

229 miles - 1987 Race Across Wisconsin, La Crosse to Brown Deer


----------



## RedRex

Davis 24 hour.
309.7 miles. 
I gave it all I had.


----------



## tbgtbg

130 miles on a Cr-Mo 10 speed about 30 years ago, when still in my 20s. About half way through I remember eating at McDonalds and then taking a short nap on their lawn. Best nap I ever took.


----------



## mushroomking

161miles 2500ft of climbing, at 17 years old. The second half was in pouring rain, worst riding experience I've had to date.


----------



## 4gfcred44

155 miles of riding around the valley here in Arizona.


----------



## wotnoshoeseh

200 over 2 days - Belfast NI to Dublin and back- 1991
220 over 2 days - As above but with a re-route on the way back to avoide the steep drop into Newry.


----------



## PMC

I've never been a huge mile rider but I hope to change that this season.

Longest ride was a Brevet that ended up being about 128 miles that we covered in just under 7 hours. I was on a Rivendell Atlantis with enough food and water to get me to the end thinking the pace would be mellow... seems a 40 pound bike wasn't a brilliant idea as move everyone was on race type bikes and just got water at the checkpoints.

other than that I've done many 100-110 mile training days when I raced. Want to do more of that this year even though I have no interest in racing anymore.


----------



## davelikestoplay

only 60k just last year. Hope to do at least a metric century this year, perhaps imperial.


----------



## Jbain825

I've done 2 centuries 1st one when i was 16 as well as doing 500 miles in 6 days at 18. Ive now taken a couple years off being busy with school but now im looking to do atleast 2 good centuries around the SE Wisconsin area. Suggestions??


----------



## KenSmithMT

209 Miles - Missoula to Bozeman, MT - Just for the hell of it - ~15 hrs - September 2011. I've been riding seriously for less than 2 years, but I'm hooked. Probably could have taken 1-2 hrs off the time, but none of the three of us that went had ever done a double century and we didn't want to bonk.


----------



## Cyclin Dan

I've done both LOTOJA & STP multiple times, which are 206 & 204 miles respectively.


----------



## KenSmithMT

After 209 miles my legs still felt good. Could have kept going. However, my butt was DONE. 15 hrs...I needed to bring more chamois cream. Leason learned ! I think if I tried a 24 hr I'd have to figure something different out. Is there any secret to saddle comfort after 10+ hrs ?


----------



## Cyclin Dan

bmxhacksaw said:


> 206 miles in 11:28 - Logan, UT to Jackson, WY


That's a good time. I'm shooting to break 11:30 on that ride this year. Did 12:12 last year but had some serious slow downs...riding time was under 11:15.


----------



## creekchub

Jwiffle said:


> About 190 miles. Rode the C & O Canal Towpath in a day. Flat, 185 mile dirt/crushed stone trail. Short detour around a washed out section made it close to 190.


Cool! That's awesome! A lot of peep think the flat rail trails are a cake walk. I did 70 out of Cumberlend last year and was pooped when done. 190 miles, damn that rocks!


----------



## johntrek5

2011 RAIN ride. 172 miles, which included the ride from my hotel to the start line, then the ride! Doing it again this July!


----------



## howdager

Wow, some serious #s here. I'm getting ready to do the Tour of Flanders Sportif, but that will be my longest day in the saddle, for now anyway.


----------



## Wicked2006

1 day 206 miles. Seattle to Portland!


----------



## Vintage227

The 08 RAAM 3,200 miles,finish 5th


----------



## torch511

Fireweed 400 up in Alaska.

Training for the Heart of the South 500 next march to qualify for RAAM.


----------



## Buckeye Jim

101 miles, and 98.89 miles the next day. I was proud of myself, don't look like that much now.


----------



## spokenwald

*Pepsi Marathon NYC 1983 & 1986*

I rode with John Howard when he set the world's record for 24 hour road mileage of 514 miles in '83.(Pepsi Marathon NYC) I did about 400 of the total riding support.
In '86 I rode the same event and did 419 miles coming 2nd by a few meters.
3 of us out of the whole event rode the entire 24 hrs. without stopping.
This was relatively easy compared to a ride I did fully loaded for touring from Mt Washington, NH to Burlington , VT in one day(179 miles) with barely any food after having climbed the mountain the day before with my bike and riding down in a blinding snow storm ....in late June. The word epic gets used a lot these days. That was an epic day.
And then there was a solo touring ride from Seattle to Vt. in 28 days of 2800 miles that I did in '77. THAT was epic and a sheer joy.


----------



## CalgaryDave

spokenwald said:


> And then there was a solo touring ride from Seattle to Vt. in 28 days of 2800 miles that I did in '77. THAT was epic and a sheer joy.


While there are many big rides mentioned here that one stands out to me as arguably the toughest taking into consideration the equipment you likely used. :thumbsup:


For me it's been these:

road solo
- Approximately 220kms covering four passes from Radium BC to Castle Junction AB and back. I was a relative newb then (1998), my longest ride prior being maybe 100kms. Two memories stand out from that ride. First, having a Parks Canada ranger notice me at a standstill on the shoulder, waiting for a curious wolf 100m ahead in the opposite ditch to assess the rolling menu. I had been stuck there 10mins, each time I moved a few metres ahead the wolf walked onto the shoulder and looked right at me then would retreat only if a car whizzed by. The ranger did a U-turn, pulled up beside me, and suggested I ride beside his truck to get past the wolf. I did so and just after we passed it the wolf walked onto the highway, sat on the centre line, and watched me ride away.... fast. The second was getting back to my vehicle, parked at Radium Hot Springs (a large commercial hot springs), absolutely shelled and spending the next 30mins sat on the pavement devouring 2 boxes of crackers, cheese, PB by the spoonful, and more than 1 ice cold beer. I got a few worried looks from the tourists giving me a wide berth as they waddled by, no doubt wondering why a guy whose stare looked like it belonged on a maximum security escapee would be wearing lycra.

mtb solo
- Cascade Creampuff 100 mile race a few times. Those hurt like nothing else.

mtb non-solo
- TransRockies Challenge (7-day stage race, ~600kms) a few times. Those hurt but at least the misery had company.


----------



## torch511

Buckeye - you SHOULD be proud. Back to back century rides is quite the accomplishment and a heck of a lot more than 99.9999% of the populus would ever even consider riding.

Going from that to ultra-distances is not all that difficult.


----------



## spokenwald

*Calgary Dave*

The wolf story is great! Thanks for sharing that. Many of the most outrageous stories I have ,some funny, some scary dangerous involve moose, bear,birds,antelope, and of course...the dogs. Oh...and the cars,the trucks,taxis and some of the worst accidents and emergency room visits involve wrecks with other cyclists.
For some other time ..or book perhaps.
Stay safe!:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaynewc

50 miles from London to Brighton last year, training for the London - Paris 24hrs now


----------



## jonr93

The furthest I've ever ridden is 130 miles - Groveland, CA to Mammoth, CA through Yosemite. It was an epic ride!


----------



## Flbikejunkie

You guys are awesome. I did my first century last August in the heat of Florida with my son. He just finished his first year of collegiate cycling and has inspired me to get back into cycling. I cannot imagine doing the distances everyone has done. Hats off to you!


----------



## Andrew L

I started riding last April and did my first century in August. Hotter'N Hell 100 (actually 102 miles) took 7 hours with stops. Temp was 112 when we finished with an asphalt temp of 130...it felt like an oven.


----------



## Dajianshan

My longest ride was 160 miles in 9 hours. My other longest ride was 150 miles, with 12,000ft of climbing in 12 hours. It was only the last hour and a half that felt really bad. 2 miles from home I needed to stop for chocolate.


----------



## Kram

177 hilly miles. Nightmare tour, Lancaster Co, PA.


----------



## sonoray

2009 Solvang Century...coldest, windiest day I've ever experienced in the saddle. A day of many firsts that was nice to cross of the bucket list.


----------



## armyclimber

Fireweed 400 here in AK twice, going for a third and a win this year!!


----------



## Oldermileeater

Unemployment has had me in the saddle for rediculous time over the last few years, and at my supposid decrepid age, my miles are still climbing (but I have been active all my life). Over the last two years, I shattered all my existing personal bests, and since having to part with my Cannondale Super Six Hi Mod and ride a 25+ year old run-of-the-mill steel frame bike (27 pounds). I feel it's only made me stronger. This will be a little long winded so people know the particulars, so bare with me. Here are the different categories:

Sun above the horizon: 236 miles in 15 hours (July 2012) - all done within a 70 mile radius of Bedford, Va.

24 hour (midnight to midnight): 328 miles (during one of my rides from Bedford County, Va. to Philadelphia, Pa - May 2012). Total saddle timewas 20.2 hours, so in the 24 hour calendar day 3.8 total hours was used for breaks (eating - etc.). This particular ride also secured my single ride best, which was:

Single ride (no sleep or break of more than 1 hour): 385 miles (Bedford County, Va. to my friend's in N.E. Philadelphia, Pa. - May 2012) - total saddle time: 25.7 hours. Total time to complete trip: 32 hours.

Needless to say, I was pretty wasted when I got there. It was a few days rest, a few light days, then the ride back taking my sweet time. I have NO desire to try to better that - I am satisfied. Other rides to Philly were done in the 36 - 40 hour total time frame with a 'stealth camp/sleep' of a couple of hours.

I have crossed the U.S. on a bicycle, and did that in 3 weeks.


----------



## Gentry38

I'm a newbie and just did a 50 miler.


----------



## Kumachan

Tokyo to Kyoto. About 600 kilometers. Not very impressive compared to others... But it was my first and apparently the longest "one time" ride so far and left excellent memories. Want to try it once again.

The longest daily ride was 200 km's in about 14 hours including breaks for food and other things. Pretty though...


----------



## Herbie

BAMM Bike across Missouri. 85,88,90,92 Best finish was 92 (10th) officially 575 miles. My miles were more like 590. got lost twice. That was when I was 39 and before some health issues hit. I have been wanting to get back into the ultra distances ever since. Last year I finally did. Entered the National 24 hour with the goal of 200 miles and then quit. Did it, don't know the time, but it was the greatest feeling. I plan to do a brevet series this year. 

Distance riding just gets in your blood.


----------



## marhot

162 miles. RAIN 2012. My first RAIN. What an awesome ride... I highly recommend it. Great route, good people, and very well supported ...


----------



## marhot

Oldermileeater said:


> Single ride (no sleep or break of more than 1 hour): 385 miles (Bedford County, Va. to my friend's in N.E. Philadelphia, Pa. - May 2012) - total saddle time: 25.7 hours. Total time to complete trip: 32 hours.


Whoa ... that's some hilly country. Do you know what your total climb was?


----------



## love4himies

CalgaryDave said:


> While there are many big rides mentioned here that one stands out to me as arguably the toughest taking into consideration the equipment you likely used. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> For me it's been these:
> 
> road solo
> - Approximately 220kms covering four passes from Radium BC to Castle Junction AB and back. I was a relative newb then (1998), my longest ride prior being maybe 100kms. Two memories stand out from that ride. First, having a Parks Canada ranger notice me at a standstill on the shoulder, waiting for a curious wolf 100m ahead in the opposite ditch to assess the rolling menu. I had been stuck there 10mins, each time I moved a few metres ahead the wolf walked onto the shoulder and looked right at me then would retreat only if a car whizzed by. The ranger did a U-turn, pulled up beside me, and suggested I ride beside his truck to get past the wolf. I did so and just after we passed it the wolf walked onto the highway, sat on the centre line, and watched me ride away.... fast. The second was getting back to my vehicle, parked at Radium Hot Springs (a large commercial hot springs), absolutely shelled and spending the next 30mins sat on the pavement devouring 2 boxes of crackers, cheese, PB by the spoonful, and more than 1 ice cold beer. I got a few worried looks from the tourists giving me a wide berth as they waddled by, no doubt wondering why a guy whose stare looked like it belonged on a maximum security escapee would be wearing lycra.


Wow that would be quite a ride over those mountains. I assume you were on 93? That's where we saw our first bear in the wilderness. 

I wonder what the wolf was thinking when he was watching you. He may have been assessing what exactly you were, lol. Looks like a human, smells like a human, but doesn't move like a human. Good thing the warden came by when he did.


----------



## youcoming

380km


----------



## SauronHimself

Mine was the New Jersey Double. It's a double century on hills that took me just under 12 hours.


----------



## durianrider

515km solo in a day.
1750km in a week.
6190km in a month. ( Just did it on Strava actually to win the 2013 Base Mile Blast).

Did PBP in 2003 in 51:30 with no support. No caffeine or stimulants either.


----------



## scottma

durianrider said:


> 6190km in a month. ( Just did it on Strava actually to win the 2013 Base Mile Blast).


I saw that. Congrats. That was an awesome effort! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: For those in the states, he rode 3,871.2 mi in the month of January. :eek6: I wound up 5770 out of 36324 with 600 mi which I was pretty happy with. I was out in some pretty nasty cold days.


----------



## Local Hero

I rode from Monterey, CA to Pismo Beach, CA. It was just shy of 140miles. We could have easily kept going. 



durianrider said:


> 515km solo in a day.
> 1750km in a week.
> 6190km in a month. ( Just did it on Strava actually to win the 2013 Base Mile Blast).
> 
> Did PBP in 2003 in 51:30 with no support. No caffeine or stimulants either.


Nice work. I watch your youtube channel. I was full vegetarian for a number of years but the last few girlfriends forced me to eat fish. 

You should put your youtube or URL in your sig.


----------



## bwbishop

Did a ride from Carmel to Paso Robles, just over 125 miles mostly on Highway 1. It was an awesome ride.


----------



## froze

bwbishop said:


> Did a ride from Carmel to Paso Robles, just over 125 miles mostly on Highway 1. It was an awesome ride.


I did that similar ride myself. I took the Amtrak out of Santa Barbara to San Francisco then rode back on mostly hwy 1. Obviously I didn't do that in one day or on no sleep. But it was an awesome ride like you said. I did it several times back in the late 70's through to the early 80's, I wonder how traffic is now on the 1?


----------



## bwbishop

froze said:


> I did that similar ride myself. I took the Amtrak out of Santa Barbara to San Francisco then rode back on mostly hwy 1. Obviously I didn't do that in one day or on no sleep. But it was an awesome ride like you said. I did it several times back in the late 70's through to the early 80's, I wonder how traffic is now on the 1?


Between Carmel and Paso there is basically no reason to drive 1 unless you are a tourist, so riding on a weekday is dead. We did it on Friday and hardly saw any cars. Don't bother on a weekend though.


----------



## 62tbirder

Lake Taupo Challenge (New Zealand) Maxi Enduro, 640kms, only stopped to change clothes, put on lights etc.


----------



## CO500

157 miles, 9 hrs or so. mini mart support solo. Bend OR, over Santiam pass, down the Mackenzie river and back over Mackenzie pass to Sisters ans back to bend. Super nice ride.


----------



## froze

bwbishop said:


> Between Carmel and Paso there is basically no reason to drive 1 unless you are a tourist, so riding on a weekday is dead. We did it on Friday and hardly saw any cars. Don't bother on a weekend though.


It doesn't sound like much has changed over the millennium! I went with my fellow teammates on a Sunday and stayed in a Motel and left Monday morning around 7:30 and rode the 1 mostly all the way. If I remember this stuff I think we got off actually in Fremont then rode over the bay and got over to Half Moon then some how made to the Cabrillo Hwy which is the 1 then followed that all the way down past Lompoc to Gaviota where we picked up the 101 all the way go just before Goleta where we had to get off 101 and go the rest of the way on surface streets back into Santa Barbara early evening on a Friday. 

This was credit card tour, which means we ate out and slept in motels along the way, and only carried essentials on the bike.


----------



## manroger4

I am familiar with the bike when I was 3 years old.It was an interesting experience of childhood.I can run at a top speed of 10 km / hour.


----------



## tvJefe

Started riding 6 months ago. Yesterday I did 76.3 miles in 5.5 hours. Working up to my first century in May.


----------



## Oldermileeater

marhot said:


> Whoa ... that's some hilly country. Do you know what your total climb was?


Sorry it took me so long to respond. It's been a mild winter in southern Virginia, and I am out riding a lot. Actually getting ready for another ride from Bedford Va to Philly the end of March or early April.

I actually do not know what my total climbing was, but yes, most of the ride is hilly. Between the Appomattox area and Fredricksburg is where I got most of the breaks from the longer hills, but from Fredricksburg to D.C. can be bad. I went up through Pennsylvania Dutch Country (crossed the Susquehanna on route 372 instead of route 1 over the Conowingo Dam), and northern Maryland and Lancaster County, Pennsylvania is very hilly. It would be interesting to figure out what my total climbing was going to, and coming back, but it would take quite some time to figure out.

This trip, I plan on possibly route 1 over the Conowingo. I have driven it many times in a car. I saw no walkways, and there is no shoulder, yet D.O.T. maps of Maryland seem to indicate walking or cycling is allowed on route 1 crossing the Susquehanna via the Conowingo Dam (which would be the only road in the entire state of Maryland that walking or cycling is allowed crossing the Susquehanna). I still have doubts. I plan to try calling the D.O.T., and posting a thread here on the forum to see is any cyclists here know for sure.


----------



## LostViking

*A very lost Viking...*

114 Miles (estimated)

It turned out to be my first Century - though I only signed up for the 50 mile route!

Got lost, ended up in another State (!) and had to find my way back.

Hence the "Lost" in my moniker. 

Was really proud of that ride though - proved conclusivly that I could do that.


----------



## Mi Duole

*Big Stoopid Ride*

370 miles in 24 hours. A group of 3-5 of us does something like this every year. We ride from Wyoming to Arizona. Last year we rode from Utah to Montana. We go straight through the night on very lightly traveled roads, only stopping quickly at pre-determined c-stores for food/drink. No following support. It's an absolute blast and doable by "average Joe" riders if everything is planned out meticulously. Our goal is to knock out 400 miles in 24 hours... maybe this year.


----------



## mythbuster

LA to Santa Barbara and back to LA. Wind at my back all the way to Santa Barbara and then the wind shifted and blew me all the way way home. 200 + miles. An ALL day ride fast and fun, 18 years old in 1971.


----------



## Winn

The most I have ever done is a century about 105 all together.


----------



## balatoe

I did my first double century yesterday (El Camino Real Double Century). Started from Irvine, Ca to Fallbrook, Ca and back.


----------



## Stuballz

I rode across Iowa in a day. It was like RAGBRAI in a day only without all the partyin'. From Council Bluffs to Muscatine. 301.5 miles.


----------



## Oldermileeater

I'd love to be able to do a quadruple-century in 24 hours, but that'll never happen. It was tough enough for me to get a bit past 300 miles in a 24 hour time frame. Even if I attempted it on all flat terrain, I doubt I'd make it. I do have a couple of friends who have done well over 400 miles in 24 hours. Trying to talk them into joining this forum.

I read Greg Kolodziejzyk set the land distance record at 647 miles (1,041 km) in 24 hours at Eureka, California on July 17, 2006. Does anyone know if this was done on a standard upright road bike, or recumbent? Just for the hell of it, I rode ONE percent that distance at the average speed Greg had to maintain for 24 hours (just a shade under 27 MPH). I can not imagine doing that for 100X the distance I did it. Some things are a bit hard to swallow. Road bike or recumbent? Anyone know? I can not seem to find the information, though it does say 'road record' in what I read.


----------



## Mace2180

It will be my first rain ride. I'll see ya there.


----------



## bwbishop

Google is your friend my friend. 

http://adventuresofgreg.com/blog/about-the-adventures/24-hour-human-powered-distance-record/


----------

